

Twitter's Life Cycle & What It Means To Marketers - kitsguy
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/twitters-life-cycle-what-it-means-to-marketers

======
rantfoil
Summary: Twitter is in maturity / value discovery phase. Show standard product
life cycle graph. Then blatant plug for gist.com, which "Twitter needs in
order to filter lots of content".

